
The Fields Medal should return to its roots (2018) - vo2maxer
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-00513-8
======
Bostonian
"Our current understanding of the social impact of mathematics and of barriers
to diversity within it is decidedly different to that of mathematicians in the
mid-twentieth century. If committees today were given the same licence to
define the award that early committees enjoyed, they could focus on
mathematicians who have backgrounds and identities that are under-represented
in the discipline’s elite."

This is yet another call to recognize people based on demographics rather than
achievement.

